
A heap for proletarians - tosh
https://lispchronicles.wordpress.com/2017/06/22/a-heap-for-proletarians/
======
Johnny_Brahms
Isn't the array-based heap the true "heap for proletarians"?

Not only is it easier to implement, but it is also a lot faster than the
purely functional one.

